# Angeln in Frankreich bei Frejus (Argens)



## floppy1123 (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Familie und ich fahren dieses Jahr nach Frankreich etwas oberhalb von Frejus an den Fluss Argens.
Die Beschaffung der Angelkarten ist in Frankreich ja zum Glück recht einfach. Nun aber meine Frage...
Lohnt es sich an der Argens zu angeln? Am liebsten mit der Spinnrute auf Barsch o.ä...
Kommen in der Argens schon Schwarzbarsche vor? 
Ist eventuell sogar die Mittelmeerseite interessanter? Was kann man hier erwarten?
Ich finde leider im Internet recht wenig zu dieser Region.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Januar 2020)

Hi floppy1123, die Argens kenn ich nicht, aber wenn ich "peche argens" eingebe, finde ich in google so einiges.
Und in Youtube entsprechend Videos. Schwarzbarsch kommt darin auch vor.
Ich selbst bin von der Mittelmeerfraktion, würde also Meeresangeln bevorzugen.
Wobei du mit deiner Barschrute durchaus Synergien nutzen und damit Steinpackungen/Wellenbrecher am Meer abgummieren kannst.
Im Mündungsbereich der Argens und in den umliegenden Brackwasser-Etangs kannst du mit Zanderequipment evtl. Wolfsbarsche erbeuten.
Ist immer auch ne Saisonsache, manchmal brauchts dafür auch Naturköderangeln. Leichtes Brandungsangeln (geht auch mit der Feederrute) auf Marmorbrassen und ggf. Goldbrassen ist ne Option, eben so das Posenangeln auf Meeräschen und Brassen in Hafen/Molenbereichen, so fern erlaubt.
Die Köder dafür (Seeringelwürmer, Maden etc.) gibts in den umligenden Angelläden.
Ein Besuch solcher Läden ist empfehlenswert. Dort kriegst du Tipps und z.B. die Gummis die du brauchst.
Tight lines, Baumi


----------



## floppy1123 (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo Baumi,
danke für deine Tipps. Die helfen mir wirklich und ich kann mich ein wenig auf meinen Urlaub einstellen!
Ich werde über meinen Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten !

Danke!!!


----------



## kopyto55 (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen
da klinke ich mich gerne ein. Nach der Grenzöffnung fahre ich in 3 Wochen an die Cote Azur und selbstverständlich kommen die Angeln mit, auch wenn das Angeln im Mittelmeer doch eher ernüchternd ist. 
Werde mit leichtes Grundangeln betreiben und auch mal ein paar Minigummies ausprobieren. Falls jemand noch Tipps hat, dann her damit. 
Danke 
Gruss Kopyto


----------



## fishgodeep (18. Juni 2020)

floppy1123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> meine Familie und ich fahren dieses Jahr nach Frankreich etwas oberhalb von Frejus an den Fluss Argens.
> Die Beschaffung der Angelkarten ist in Frankreich ja zum Glück recht einfach. Nun aber meine Frage...
> Lohnt es sich an der Argens zu angeln? Am liebsten mit der Spinnrute auf Barsch o.ä...
> ...




Die Argens ist ein toller Fluss. Neben Schwarzbarsch gibt es im oberen Teil auch Zander, Hecht, Wels und vereinzelnt große Flussbarsche. Der untere Teil ist super für Wolfsbarsch. Wenn du es gezielt auf Schwarzbarsch abgesehen hast, dann kann ich dir den Lac de l'Arena empfehlen. Der hat eine direkte Verbindung zur Argens und dort gibt es 50+ Fische. 

Viel Spaß und schönen Urlaub!


----------



## floppy1123 (22. Juni 2020)

Das ist ein super Tipp- vielen Dank.
Wir haben einen Campingplatz, der nur ca. 1km vom  Lac de l'Arena entfernt ist.
Ich bin gespannt- die Grenzen sind ja wieder offen und in vier Wochen geht es los ;-)!
Werde berichten!


----------



## kopyto55 (23. Juni 2020)

ich habe schon viel vom Fischen mit kleinen Gufis von den Felsen gehört. 
Ich kenne mich vor allem mit Gufi angeln auf Pollacks in Norwegen aus. Die werden aber wohl zu gross sein fürs Mittelmeer. 
Kann mir mal einer der damit schon erfolgreich war ein paar Köder zeigen fürs Mittelmeer ? 
Dachte an so 3-5 cm länge, Twister und Gufis….


----------



## fishgodeep (11. Juli 2020)

Über eines solltest Du Dir im Klaren Sein. Alles, was aus Gummi ist, ist auch schnell hinüber. Hier haben selbst die kleinsten Fische messerscharfe Zähne.
Zu groß gibt es eigentlich nicht, außer Du hast es nur auf Kleinkram abgesehen.

Gut funktioniert der Black Minnow von Fiiish in 140 oder der Eel, ebenfalls von der Firma Fiiish. Diese Köder kosten aber leider auch recht viel. Um die Bissaubeute zu erhöhen, solltest Du Dir unbedingt einen Zusatzhaken montieren. Da gibt es relativ viele Anleitungen auf Youtube..



kopyto55 schrieb:


> ich habe schon viel vom Fischen mit kleinen Gufis von den Felsen gehört.
> Ich kenne mich vor allem mit Gufi angeln auf Pollacks in Norwegen aus. Die werden aber wohl zu gross sein fürs Mittelmeer.
> Kann mir mal einer der damit schon erfolgreich war ein paar Köder zeigen fürs Mittelmeer ?
> Dachte an so 3-5 cm länge, Twister und Gufis….


----------



## fishgodeep (11. Juli 2020)

Anderer Köder (auch richtig Gut!!!), gleiches Prinzip.


----------



## floppy1123 (1. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe jetzt die erste Woche hier in Frejus um und muss sagen, der See Lac der Arena ist super. Ich bin, ganz familienfreundlich, immer gegen 6Uhr losgezogen und bis 9/10h geblieben. Nach 10h nahmen die Bisse auch deutlich ab. Ich habe eigentlich jeden Tag Kontakt zu einem Fisch gehabt, leider anfangs einige Barsche verloren (Köder abgeschüttelt oder unter Hindernisse geschwommen), die ist dann aber mit etwas Übung besser geworden. Ich habe einige Schwarzbarsche landen können und es war wirklich kein kleiner dabei... Wenn einer gebissen hat, dann meist um die 40 cm. Der Drill ist einfach toll und macht richtig Spaß. Ich habe fast ausschließlich mit Chatterbaits gefangen (von ZMan - blau und lila liefen am besten) mit Keitech Würmer als Trailer. Wobbler liefen nicht so gut, damit habe ich nur kleine Hechte gefangen. Wurm mit Pose hat nur kleine Welse gebracht... Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp. Es ist eine tolle Gegend zum Angeln. Euch einen schönen Urlaub. Grüße


----------

